# Mini Taurus design from my standpoint



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I usually grip my slingshot. In a clutch hold, but definitely not the mini Taurus. Due to its proximity of the forks to my hand, and a lanyard, I don't grip the slingshot, I cradle it in the web between my thumb and index finger.
























The length of the handle just needs to lay in the palm of my hand.

I'm not very good at explaining things, hopefully someone will help to explain my theory. This slingshot needs someone to show its full potential. ????????


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe you could get a pic of the front of the frame while you are holding.  I'm curious where your fingers are located.

I shoot best with the OTT Mini-T when I use a loose hold and allow the bottom of the handle to float away from the back palm of my hand. This gives a straighter wrist position. I think this is what you are saying you do too.


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I really like the OTT Mini Taurus. Very accurate and comfortable. I have a medium sized hand, and when I hold it, the tip of my index finger touches the PP logo. The other fingers curl around naturally.

I was one of the perk contributors on Bill's kickstarter campaign (bought the whole bundle), and I found his slings a little big for my taste (Except the topshot-still a fav of mine). This one is perfect, IMO. I'm not slingshot ace, but the other night I was repeatedly smacking my 1.25" spinner from 30'. 6 in a row, with 8/10. That's really good for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

this is how I shoot the mini


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the pics Tag. I am also a big fan of the Taurus OTT. Don't you just love the feel in the hand?
I have been holding tighter than you but I will give your method a try.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tag said:


> image.jpg this is how I shoot the mini


This is how I shoot...and these pics may have just decided my next purchase as soon as my wallet has extra cash.

Tag, this kind of grip is what we learned for eiku(boat paddle) and Staff training. I do not like a tight grip as it cauae my finger to ache.

Also the torque used in this grip is like Prof. Wally Jay's Small Circle Jujitsu or a baseball pitch...It is a great way to get a consistent "flick"...a vwry precise and amall flick for me.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Tag said:


> image.jpg this is how I shoot the mini


Hey Tag,
I tried shooting my Taurus the way you said and my accuracy improved drastically. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome M Mars


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Hope Bill makes a larger version in the future .For us guys with Banana hands


----------

